

DSLs in Javascript - glymor
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/dsls-in-javascript

======
mahmud
Infoq. Never has information I wanted to absorb been held so captive by a
communication format.

Dump the bloody videos already. We're all literate! sheesh.

